# Port and Polish



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

What is a good price for a port and polish?

How much HP can you expect from it?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

What exactly do you need heads, intake, tb?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

AlanSr said:


> What is a good price for a port and polish?
> 
> How much HP can you expect from it?


When I was getting quotes P&P work was around $600. I seen gains of around 30hp. Not bad. If your talking about head work.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

The guys was going to do the MAF, Throttle body, and intake but not the heads or exhaust.


----------

